# K3 Contrast adjustment



## orionshooter (Oct 27, 2010)

Is there any way to adjust the contrast on the K3?   I downloaded a user guide from Amazon and there's an option for contrast.  However, there is no such option on my actual Kindle.

Any ideas??   Thanks for helping a first time poster!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, there is no adjustment for contrast. You might wish to pick a different font/font size combination.


----------



## orionshooter (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Pidgeon - I really appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

There seems to be a difference among my ebooks with the text options that might affect the contrast you are wanting.  I have a book now with the typeface grayed out so I can't change that option.  Other novels I have allow all the text options.  Could it be the kind of ebooks you are reading?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> . . . . I have a book now with the typeface grayed out so I can't change that option. . . . . ..


Sounds like it's a PDF file. . . . .the other formats are all scalable, as far as I know. . . . .


----------



## mldavis2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Along with PDF images (which are not 'text' per se), you cannot change font size on Kindle menus, which are fixed.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sounds like it's a PDF file. . . . .the other formats are all scalable, as far as I know. . . . .


I thought she was referring to the actual font, not the size. That would be a topaz book more than likely, which I hate, hate, hate! Usually appears very washed out and you're stuck with the font and usually too much space between lines.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I thought she was referring to the actual font, not the size. That would be a topaz book more than likely, which I hate, hate, hate! Usually appears very washed out and you're stuck with the font and usually too much space between lines.


But even a topaz book has scalability, even if they are some specific font. . . . .but, yeah, I guess on those you couldn't switch between the various styles available (serif/sans serif/narrow -- only an option on the K3, for those who might be confused. ).


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

What is a topaz book?  I have not heard of that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> What is a topaz book? I have not heard of that.


It is the name of a format that is prevalent on Amazon where the pages of the books are scanned vs. the publisher converting from a text based file. It tends to make for sloppy formatting, and you cannot change the book font on the Kindle for this kind of file. This is why I always suggest that people sample a book before buying; it is the only way to be 100% certain the formatting is acceptable in a book.


----------



## Aus Rotten (Apr 18, 2011)

I brought this post back from the dead so I don't get the "did you try the search option" speech.

After reading tons of posts on Amazon about not being able to adjust the contrast (you can only on PDF files) and how a lot of people returned their K3 because of the lack of adjustability it seems this is a big issue. From what I read you could adjust the contrast on the K2, why would they take that off the K3? Also people called costumer service and they said to return it for another one. It seems the contrast is not consistent with each unit. Some are lighter than others. To get around the dark grey screen people have suggested to change the font and spacing, that doesn't really make it right. I know the whole idea is not to have a back light so its easier on the eyes but people are complaining about headaches from eye strain do to the dark contrast. My wife cant sit at our Mac for to long because of the back light so thats why we went with a Kindle. She changed the font size and the spacing and seems ok with it. I would like to think Amazon would be able to send some kind of an update that might give us the ability to make the contrast adjustment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindles have never had the ability to adjust contrast. 

Some have reported that a given screen may seem better or worse. Some have used third party, unsupported font enhancements to improve readability. 

The K3 has 3 different font styles to choose from... one may be better than the others for a given user. 

Basically, the screen is what it is...if it's not good enough, and increasing the size or using alternate fonts doesn't work, there's not much else you can do. 

I do think the Kindle has the best screen of readers currently available.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Those that think the Kindle has had a contrast adjustment have confused the Kindle with a back-lit ereader or tablet.

I have not seen many complaints regarding the contrast for the Kindle (no, I am not claiming there are not _any_ complaints).

Just as with a physical book, the primary contrast adjustment for an e-ink ereader is adjusting how much light falls on the page. If you are having trouble making out the font with the idea the higher contrast would help, just turn on more light. Again, this is like a real book.


----------



## Aus Rotten (Apr 18, 2011)

Either way, she's happy with the few changes she made to font size and spacing, and ya if you are reading in a dark area then it will look darker, I took it out in the sunlight and it brightens the screen a lot. We have to get used to using it compared to our backlit phones. After reading more I found out people were comparing it to a Kindle app on their phones. Thanks for the tips, as usual for us we always panic when we buy something and start to read reviews and forums after the fact and get more confused. Were happy with it.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It's good to learn there is a happy ending.

It can be an adjustment to become used to an electronic device with a screen that does not glow.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

When you understand how the e-ink screen works (see, for example, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Ink), you'll understand that there can be no contrast adjustment as such, the white is as white as it can be and the black is as black as it can be.

I describe the screen as being rather like an electronic Etch-a-Sketch.

As you've found out, the only way to improve the contrast is to improve the lighting on the screen. In that respect, it really is just like a real book!


----------

